# station (weather station)



## eduard85

Hello,

Could you please tell what is the correct translation of 'My station' in Czech? I am referring to a weather station, and the phrase is the title of a webpage.

*Můj stanici
Moje stanici
**Můj stanice
Moje stanice

*Thanks!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi eduard85 - *Moje stanice*, and there's an example of it used in a similar context here: (source: meteoforum.e-pocasi.cz)


----------



## eduard85

Thanks Enquiring Mind, it would be good if a native speaker could confirm it.


----------



## ilocas2

Hola, puedo confirmar que la traducción de Enquiring Mind es correcta. También puedes decir má stanice, pero moje stanice está mejor.

měřící stanice - estación que mide, estación para medir

meteorologická stanice - estación meteorológica


----------

